# trettechnik



## yminden (23. September 2009)

Hallo,
habe in den Threads von "Basics" noch nichts über das technisch korrekte Pedalieren gelesen; bei meiner letzten Transalp erklärte mir der Guide, man sollte beim berghochfahren so wenig wie möglich am Lenker ziehen sondern die Kurbelbewegung sollte, bei lockerer Schulterhaltung, hauptsächlich aus den Hüften und den Beinen heraus erfolgen.
Wie seht ihr das?
ym


----------



## jan84 (23. September 2009)

genauso. Wenn man nicht grad sprintet ist die Anspannung / das Ziehen mit den Armen verschenkte Kraft. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (23. September 2009)

Ruhiger Oberkörper und hohe Trittfrequenz - den Stil kann ich empfehlen. Viele Biker treten sehr schwere Gänge und eine niedrige Trittfrequenz, was m.E. im Mountainbike-Terrain viel Kraft kostet und bei langen steilen Anstiegen dazu führt, dass man nach oben nicht viel Reserven hat. Aber da spielen natürlich auch individuelle Vorlieben mit rein

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Brennende Asche (4. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ruhiger Oberkörper und hohe Trittfrequenz - den Stil kann ich empfehlen. Viele Biker treten sehr schwere Gänge und eine niedrige Trittfrequenz, was m.E. im Mountainbike-Terrain viel Kraft kostet und bei langen steilen Anstiegen dazu führt, dass man nach oben nicht viel Reserven hat. Aber da spielen natürlich auch individuelle Vorlieben mit rein



Grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir zu, Marc, nur möchte ich ergänzen, dass es einen Punkt gibt, ab dem man schwere Gänge mit hoher Trittfrequenz treten kann - und dann steigt wieder die Spannung zwischen Lenker und sagen wir mal den Pedalen. Irgendwo muss sich die Kraft ja abstützen (und nicht umsonst fahren XC-Fahrer tendenziell etwas längere Rahmen). Für den TE kann das heißen, dass er, wenn er den Punkt erreicht an dem er eine höhere Kraft mit hoher Frequenz zu treten imstande ist und sich dabei wieder stärker zwischen Lenker und eben Pedale / Sattel spannt, nicht zwangsläufig etwas falsch macht.

Ich hoffe, das hilft etwas weiter und sorgt nicht für unnötige Verwirrung.

Edit: Und ich vergaß in meinen Ausführungen zu erwähnen, dass auch bei erhöhter Spannung der Oberkörper statisch bleiben und nicht wild hin- und herwippen sollte!


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Brennende Asche schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir zu, Marc, nur möchte ich ergänzen, dass es einen Punkt gibt, ab dem man schwere Gänge mit hoher Trittfrequenz treten kann - und dann steigt wieder die Spannung zwischen Lenker und sagen wir mal den Pedalen. Irgendwo muss sich die Kraft ja abstützen (und nicht umsonst fahren XC-Fahrer tendenziell etwas längere Rahmen). Für *den TE* kann das heißen, dass er, wenn er den Punkt erreicht an dem er eine höhere Kraft mit hoher Frequenz zu treten imstande ist und sich dabei wieder stärker zwischen Lenker und eben Pedale / Sattel spannt, nicht zwangsläufig etwas falsch macht.
> 
> Ich hoffe, das hilft etwas weiter und sorgt nicht für unnötige Verwirrung.
> 
> (...)



Spätabendlich Verwirrung meinerseits: "TE" steht für?

Mit meinem Plädoyer für höhere Trittfrequenzen drücke ich natürlich auch meine individuelle Vorlieben nach meinen Erfahrungswerten aus. Und ich fahre immer fies aufrechte Sitzpositionen, da mein Nacken/Rücken mit längeren Rahmen gar nicht klar kommt

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Kettenglied (5. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Spätabendlich Verwirrung meinerseits: "TE" steht für?



TE = Thread Ersteller
od.
TO = Thread Opener

Also derjenige der den Thread ins Leben gerufen hat.


----------



## Harry_I (5. Oktober 2009)

Mit Transalp ist ja wohl eine Alpenüberquerung gemeint und nicht etwa das Rennen Transalp-Challenge.

Also sprach der TE eher über den "Wander-Modus" des Mountainbikens.
Schließlich muss man beim AlpenX einige Stunden (den ganzen Tag) Radl fahrn und nicht nur 60 oder 90 Minuten wie bei einem XC-Rennen.



> XC oder CC steht für Cross Country
> Ein MTB-Cross Country (CC) ist ein Einerwettbewerb über eine mehrfach zu fahrende gleiche Rundstrecke.



Also keine Landdurchquerung


----------



## reifenfresser (11. Oktober 2009)

ich sehe das anders, als marc. also nicht,das es falsch ist was er gesagt hat, aber ich bin ein beispiel für die andere variante. ich fahre immer sehr niedrige trittfrequenzen, aber ich fahre auch rennrad auf der straße

auf meinem anderen fahrrad, damit fahr ich eher mountain krams, da faahre ich eher höhere trittfrequenzen, aber trotzdem noch recht niedrig. und wenn ich sprünge fahre, dann muss ich leider im niedrigsten gang fahren, denn der drehgriff ist kaputt und wenn ich den nicht festhhalte springt der gang raus. und der erste rein

ich brauch echt dringend nen neuen griff....


----------



## tombrider (11. Oktober 2009)

Die individuellen Voraussetzungen sind unterschiedlich. Selbst bei der Tour de France fahren die Top 10 Fahrer oft mit erstaunlich unterschiedlichen Trittfrequenzen. Superlangsam tritt da aber keiner.


----------



## Deleted 36848 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle,
grundsätzlich fahren Strassenrenner immer hohe Frequenzen, dh. so um die 90 Kurbeldrehungen pro Minute, dass das in den Bergen und von Fahrer zu Fahrer unterschiedlich ist, dürfte klar sein. Lance Armstrong ist da ein schönes Beispiel. Vor seiner Krankheit fuhr er mehr mit Kraft, dicken Gängen und (für Rennfahrer) niedriger Drehzahl, jetzt fährt er mit den höchsten Drehzahlen und leichterer Übersetzung. Damit kann er hohe Leistung über längere Zeit bringen, weil das bei langen Touren so gebraucht wird. In den Hallen wo die Bahnfahrer zu Hause sind, sehen wir noch höhere Drehzahlen, dank Singlespeed. Bei den Sprintern auf der Bahn haben wir eine Oberschenkelmuskulatur, die Umfänge mancher Taillen sprengt und auch sehr hohe Drehzahlen, aber alles nur für kurze Zeit. Ein Unterschied dürfte auch noch sein, ob mit Clickpedalen oder nicht gefahren wird. Von daher kann sich jeder das für ihn angenehmste heraussuchen. Wer auf hohe Ausdauerleistung trainiert, wird aber an leichteren Gängen mit hoher Drehzahl nicht vorbei kommen!


----------



## Harry_I (19. Oktober 2009)

Die Rennradfahrer machen es ja vor:

Im Frühjahr wird stundenlang das "pedalieren" geübt. Mit höherer Trittfrequenz und wenig Belastung werden die Muskeln an den schnellen Bewegungsablauf mit Anspannung und Entspannung "gewöhnt".

Wenn man erst mal unterwegs ist und dann auf einmal hohe Trittfrequenzen fahren will - ohne dies vorher ausreichend trainiert zu haben - dann gute Nacht. 

Und gerade der Mountainbiker kann nicht immer in der für ihn besten Trittfrequenz fahren. Ungleichmäßiger Untergrund, Rinnen kurze Anstiege usw.

Deshalb ist es sicher nicht verkehrt, seinen Trittfrequenzbereich in beide Richtungen zu erweitern!

Dann kann man vor einem kurzen Anstieg mit hoher Frequenz Schwung holen und während einer Steigung auch mal den gewählten Gang "durchdrücken".

Wichtig ist auch die richtige Sattelhöhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Die individuellen Voraussetzungen sind unterschiedlich. Selbst bei der Tour de France fahren die Top 10 Fahrer oft mit erstaunlich unterschiedlichen Trittfrequenzen. Superlangsam tritt da aber keiner.


das kann man doch alles an zahlen festmachen. 

es wird immer wieder vergessen, dass ullrich mit ner frequenz von 80 bis 85 unterwegs war. 
er hat in dem hiesigen laienhaften verständnis also auch eine hohe trittfrequenz drauf.  
armstrong dann halt sauhoch.


----------



## Schwarzwild (19. Oktober 2009)

"Hiesiges laienhaftes Verständnis" jetzt mal hin und her, aber wer sagt denn, dass eine TF von 80-85 hoch sei?


----------

